# NCFAA Championships 8/28 and 8/29 at Yadkin Field Archers



## psargeant

We will also be holding our NCFAA Field Archery Derby concurrently with this event. Same bat time...same bat channel. Entry Fee $20 or $10/day...


----------



## pragmatic_lee

psargeant said:


> We will also be holding our NCFAA Field Archery Derby concurrently with this event. Same bat time...same bat channel. Entry Fee $20 or $10/day...


Can I assume that the NCFAA Field Archery Derby winners will not be getting an NFAA award? :wink:


----------



## Ron Meadows

Can a crippled up, dying to be field shooter again, come and camp in the yard and heckle folks and have a good time in general for the weekend? I won't be shooting much then but I still may show up just for the other stuff.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Ron Meadows said:


> Can a crippled up, dying to be field shooter again, come and camp in the yard and heckle folks and have a good time in general for the weekend? I won't be shooting much then but I still may show up just for the other stuff.


I'll be highly disappointed if you don't come join the fun. :wink:

BTW: My wife is leaving the previous Monday for 3.5 days in New Orleans. She gets back on Thu. night. I'll be headed to Yadkin on Fri. Not sure what that means, but just thought I'd throw it out.


----------



## psargeant

Ron Meadows said:


> Can a crippled up, dying to be field shooter again, come and camp in the yard and heckle folks and have a good time in general for the weekend? I won't be shooting much then but I still may show up just for the other stuff.


I leave that up to the management of the facility...but I am guessing you'll be good...



pragmatic_lee said:


> I'll be highly disappointed if you don't come join the fun. :wink:
> 
> BTW: My wife is leaving the previous Monday for 3.5 days in New Orleans. She gets back on Thu. night. I'll be headed to Yadkin on Fri. Not sure what that means, but just thought I'd throw it out.


Not sure either...other than you'll be at the shoot...


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Ron Meadows said:


> Can a crippled up, dying to be field shooter again, come and camp in the yard and heckle folks and have a good time in general for the weekend? I won't be shooting much then but I still may show up just for the other stuff.


I did hear that anyone who gets the Gator stuck will be responsible for all towing fees. :wink:


----------



## Ron Meadows

It was all Cindy's fault!!! 



pragmatic_lee said:


> I did hear that anyone who gets the Gator stuck will be responsible for all towing fees. :wink:


----------



## LoneEagle0607

*My fault!???*



Ron Meadows said:


> It was all Cindy's fault!!!


I don't recall being on the Gator during that muddy mess:wink:!!! I think you will still be responsible for the towing fees. Tim's tractor can get expensive to run, you know


----------



## LoneEagle0607

*Not familiar with the Derby*



psargeant said:


> We will also be holding our NCFAA Field Archery Derby concurrently with this event. Same bat time...same bat channel. Entry Fee $20 or $10/day...



What is this event? Maybe I'm having a brain fart but don't recall this.


----------



## AMBB

Ron Meadows said:


> Can a crippled up, dying to be field shooter again, come and camp in the yard and heckle folks and have a good time in general for the weekend? I won't be shooting much then but I still may show up just for the other stuff.


Will Tim let us pitch a tent with the cows and in a place we won't float away if it rains :cow:?? 
Do we just show up on Sat AM to register?


----------



## psargeant

AMBB said:


> Will Tim let us pitch a tent with the cows and in a place we won't float away if it rains :cow:??
> Do we just show up on Sat AM to register?


Yup...we will take registration that morning. Tim has always put up with campers before. I may even pitch a tent for the evening depending on who all is there...


----------



## psargeant

LoneEagle0607 said:


> What is this event? Maybe I'm having a brain fart but don't recall this.


I will explain Tomorrow...


----------



## Macaholic

Ron Meadows said:


> Can a crippled up, dying to be field shooter again, come and camp in the yard and heckle folks and have a good time in general for the weekend? I won't be shooting much then but I still may show up just for the other stuff.


Ditto......except the shooting part

Bringing my Executive-Chef....there WILL be goodies:set1_pot:


----------



## psargeant

Macaholic said:


> Ditto......except the shooting part
> 
> Bringing my Executive-Chef....there WILL be goodies:set1_pot:


So there will be a Mac sighting...???

I expect to get to shoot a round with you...I haven't gotten to in like 2 years...


----------



## south-paaw

psargeant said:


> So there will be a Mac sighting...???
> 
> I expect to get to shoot a round with you...I haven't gotten to in like 2 years...





PHP:




hmmmm.. he always shoots with me when I show up.... :tongue:

... our group fills up quickly, we will consider your request... !....:shade:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

south-paaw said:


> PHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmmmm.. he always shoots with me when I show up.... :tongue:
> 
> ... our group fills up quickly, we will consider your request... !....:shade:


I got to thinking about something on the way home from the Hill this year. Whenever I shoot with you, my scores suck even more than when I shoot with Carson. Either you or FLLefty are a jinx. Besides, you aren't old enough to shoot with Mac & me. :wink:

Looking forward to seeing you again, but you better go by Wally World and get your own air mattress - I think my extra one is already spoken for. :darkbeer:


----------



## psargeant

pragmatic_lee said:


> I got to thinking about something on the way home from the Hill this year. Whenever I shoot with you, my scores suck even more than when I shoot with Carson. Either you or FLLefty are a jinx. Besides, you aren't old enough to shoot with Mac & me. :wink:
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you again, but you better go by Wally World and get your own air mattress - I think my extra one is already spoken for. :darkbeer:


By who...???


----------



## pragmatic_lee

psargeant said:


> By who...???


Strap-On - will try to confirm today at DCWC.

Dang, did I just point out that I might be staying in a tent for 2 nights with someone called "Strap-On"?


----------



## psargeant

pragmatic_lee said:


> Strap-On - will try to confirm today at DCWC.
> 
> Dang, did I just point out that I might be staying in a tent for 2 nights with someone called "Strap-On"?


I told you that you need to stop calling him that didn't I...now I've got a new image in my head that I can never un-see:mad2:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

psargeant said:


> I told you that you need to stop calling him that didn't I...now I've got a new image in my head that I can never un-see:mad2:


I may just sleep on Tim's porch and let you use my tent.


----------



## psargeant

pragmatic_lee said:


> I may just sleep on Tim's porch and let you use my tent.


I'll probably be in my own bed...I might camp, but it won't be in your tent...


----------



## LoneEagle0607

*Ok*



psargeant said:


> I will explain Tomorrow...


Looks like another hot one but I want to shoot. Hopefully we don't get storms like we had last night!!


----------



## psargeant

LoneEagle0607 said:


> Looks like another hot one but I want to shoot. Hopefully we don't get storms like we had last night!!


No kidding right at least they were just loud and rainy...(not tornado-y)?


----------



## Spoon13

LoneEagle0607 said:


> Looks like another hot one but I want to shoot. Hopefully we don't get storms like we had last night!!





psargeant said:


> No kidding right at least they were just loud and rainy...(not tornado-y)?


You guys always get the rain. I saw lots of pretty lightning, but nothing else.


----------



## GOT LUCKY

ron meadows said:


> can a crippled up, dying to be field shooter again, come and camp in the yard and heckle folks and have a good time in general for the weekend? I won't be shooting much then but i still *may show up just for the other stuff*.


*
If you don't bring a bow and "try" to shoot.....you get demoted to......*

"""CORN SHUCKER""" 


.


----------



## GOT LUCKY

*For those who have never experienced the "MOO-TEL".....

Here is how to get there.....

Take US Hwy 421 west out of Winston-Salem or east from I-77 
to exit 251-Speer Bridge Rd.and go South on Speer Bridge Rd 1/2 mile
Turn left onto Horseshoe Rd (Paintball sign on left) YADKINVILLE SPORTING CLAYS sign on right may be hidden by the corn stalks 

Go 1/2 mile to 1st house on right- 3648 Horseshoe Rd, Yadkinvillle, NC *

.


----------



## psargeant

GOT LUCKY said:


> *For those who have never experienced the "MOO-TEL".....
> 
> Here is how to get there.....
> 
> Take US Hwy 421 west out of Winston-Salem or east from I-77
> to exit 251-Speer Bridge Rd.and go South on Speer Bridge Rd 1/2 mile
> Turn left onto Horseshoe Rd (Paintball sign on left) YADKINVILLE SPORTING CLAYS sign on right may be hidden by the corn stalks
> 
> Go 1/2 mile to 1st house on right- 3648 Horseshoe Rd, Yadkinvillle, NC *
> 
> .


Yadkinville Sporting Clays ...

Did you forget which forum you were in:noidea:?

Or was that another Blonde/senior moment:tongue:?


----------



## GOT LUCKY

psargeant said:


> Yadkinville Sporting Clays ...
> 
> Did you forget which forum you were in:noidea:?
> 
> Or was that another Blonde/senior moment:tongue:?



*Heeheeeeheeeeeeeee.....sooooooo someone really is reading what I'm posting......

Noooo have to confess....have been working on a FUND/FUN raiser for the folks at Live Oaks Sporting Clays this morning and forgot to change "hats" before coming over here to liven this cemetery up a bit....

Heyyy...what's for supper Friday night??? or are we on our own???*

.


----------



## treaton

GOT LUCKY said:


> *Heeheeeeheeeeeeeee.....sooooooo someone really is reading what I'm posting......
> 
> Noooo have to confess....have been working on a FUND/FUN raiser for the folks at Live Oaks Sporting Clays this morning and forgot to change "hats" before coming over here to liven this cemetery up a bit....
> 
> Heyyy...what's for supper Friday night??? or are we on our own???*
> 
> .


Would you be interested in some "South Texas" pork barbecue?


----------



## GOT LUCKY

treaton said:


> Would you be interested in some "South Texas" pork barbecue?


*Twist my arm.....:tongue::tongue:.....now wait a minute....ahhhhhhh....is there one less in the herd?????*

.


----------



## south-paaw

GOT LUCKY said:


> *Twist my arm.....:tongue::tongue:.....now wait a minute....ahhhhhhh....is there one less in the herd?????*
> 
> .





PHP:




can't imagine a Moo-Tel without an occaisional BB-Q....:tongue:...maybe Tim

is crossing over to FS and forgot he can take 5....:tongue::thumbs_up 

heheheeeeee... LOLOL


----------



## Ron Meadows

That's really funny....you should consider a career in comedy.

For your flippant information I've been fighting tendinitis in my left elbow since early June. If it doesn't heal much more in the next few weeks then I'm probably looking at surgery to attempt to fix it........

Yep....that's funny as hell right there......:angry:



GOT LUCKY said:


> *
> If you don't bring a bow and "try" to shoot.....you get demoted to......*
> 
> """CORN SHUCKER"""
> 
> 
> .


----------



## LoneEagle0607

*Not one less in the herd*



GOT LUCKY said:


> *Twist my arm.....:tongue::tongue:.....now wait a minute....ahhhhhhh....is there one less in the herd?????*
> 
> .


It'll be REAL Texas BBQ that Treaton shot himself if it's what I'm thinking it is


----------



## LoneEagle0607

Ron Meadows said:


> That's really funny....you should consider a career in comedy.
> 
> For your flippant information I've been fighting tendinitis in my left elbow since early June. If it doesn't heal much more in the next few weeks then I'm probably looking at surgery to attempt to fix it........
> 
> Yep....that's funny as hell right there......:angry:


Just be sure and stay away from that Gator!!!:wink:


----------



## GOT LUCKY

Ron Meadows said:


> That's really funny....you should consider a career in comedy.
> 
> For your flippant information I've been fighting tendinitis in my left elbow since early June. If it doesn't heal much more in the next few weeks then I'm probably looking at surgery to attempt to fix it........
> 
> Yep....that's funny as hell right there......:angry:



*Honey......at Tim's......we are ALL either "Corn Pickers" or "Corn Shuckers".....
see last years pictures if you don't believe me.....

Heck ...we even had Jarlicker Joe up in a front-end loader's bucket picking figs.....

We'll give you a pass this time....just mosey on down and enjoy the weekend...*

.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

treaton said:


> Would you be interested in some "South Texas" pork barbecue?





south-paaw said:


> PHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can't imagine a Moo-Tel without an occaisional BB-Q....:tongue:...maybe Tim
> 
> is crossing over to FS and forgot he can take 5....:tongue::thumbs_up
> 
> heheheeeeee... LOLOL





LoneEagle0607 said:


> It'll be REAL Texas BBQ that Treaton shot himself if it's what I'm thinking it is


Note: That Treaton said "pork" barbecue. But just in case you want to test any of Treatons cows for Mad Cow disease, here is the most widely accepted method.

http://www.flowgo.com/funny/1561_mad-cow-test.html


----------



## Spoon13

Well now, Pork BBQ?? It looks like I may have to re-borrow the camping stuff I used at the Hill. Wouldn't want to miss out on a pig. You know many a pig has died for the betterment of man.:thumb:


----------



## LoneEagle0607

*crazy!!*



pragmatic_lee said:


> Note: That Treaton said "pork" barbecue. But just in case you want to test any of Treatons cows for Mad Cow disease, here is the most widely accepted method.
> 
> http://www.flowgo.com/funny/1561_mad-cow-test.html


Prag, you can come up with some of the most crazy things.


----------



## Macaholic

treaton said:


> Would you be interested in some "South Texas" pork barbecue?


....and maybe some baked beans and corn bread muffins ala Trish???
I think I can use some credits with my Unit and convince her that the merits of upping the gastronomical delights of dedicated archers will benefit mankind (and womankind LOL) in some esoterical way....

That be Friday evening.....how about Saturday? We can help put together a scrumptuous meal but we need to know who might be interested. Since we're camping at the Mootel we'll be there anyway, may as well make it worth everyone's while. But we do need a RSVP to put a menu together.

Let's make a list of those interested, with some assumptions to get us started:tongue:
Mac
Treaton
Prag
Ron
Sarge


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Macaholic said:


> ....and maybe some baked beans and corn bread muffins ala Trish???
> I think I can use some credits with my Unit and convince her that the merits of upping the gastronomical delights of dedicated archers will benefit mankind (and womankind LOL) in some esoterical way....
> 
> That be Friday evening.....how about Saturday? We can help put together a scrumptuous meal but we need to know who might be interested. Since we're camping at the Mootel we'll be there anyway, may as well make it worth everyone's while. But we do need a RSVP to put a menu together.
> 
> Let's make a list of those interested, with some assumptions to get us started:tongue:
> Mac
> Treaton
> Prag
> Ron
> Sarge


Good assumption by including me. :wink:
Since StrapOn and I will be traveling together, I'd suggest including him (D Hawlk)


----------



## PAUL PUGLISI

I will also be there starting on Friday, since this is my first time camping at the Moo-tel you will have to let me now what the dealeo is.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

PAUL PUGLISI said:


> I will also be there starting on Friday, since this is my first time camping at the Moo-tel you will have to let me now what the dealeo is.


If it's your first time, then you are responsible breakfast on Sat. :wink:

BTW: I will take care of the "wake up call". :angel:


----------



## psargeant

Macaholic said:


> ....and maybe some baked beans and corn bread muffins ala Trish???
> I think I can use some credits with my Unit and convince her that the merits of upping the gastronomical delights of dedicated archers will benefit mankind (and womankind LOL) in some esoterical way....
> 
> That be Friday evening.....how about Saturday? We can help put together a scrumptuous meal but we need to know who might be interested. Since we're camping at the Mootel we'll be there anyway, may as well make it worth everyone's while. But we do need a RSVP to put a menu together.
> 
> Let's make a list of those interested, with some assumptions to get us started:tongue:
> Mac
> Treaton
> Prag
> Ron
> Sarge


mmmmmmmmmmm food...


----------



## Spoon13

I'll probably just drive up Saturday morning. I'll have to miss the Friday night festivities but I'll be there for the Saturday night show.


----------



## PAUL PUGLISI

Figs and coffee on Sat. morning, and X's


----------



## Ron Meadows

I'm out. I'll be working this weekend....nothing like poor planning on managements part causing a crisis on mine!!

Have fun folks!!

Ron


----------



## Spoon13

PAUL PUGLISI said:


> Figs and coffee on Sat. morning, and X's


This man here wants to give away X's Saturday Morning. I'll take all you want to give.:chortle:


----------



## Spoon13

Ron Meadows said:


> I'm out. I'll be working this weekend....nothing like poor planning on managements part causing a crisis on mine!!
> 
> Have fun folks!!
> 
> Ron


Hate to hear that Ron. I hate when somebody else puts me in a bind. 

We'll miss you.


----------



## SCarson

Ron Meadows said:


> I'm out. I'll be working this weekend....nothing like poor planning on managements part causing a crisis on mine!!
> 
> Have fun folks!!
> 
> Ron


Sure you got the right calendar? The shoot is 28-29, NEXT weekend, not 21-22, THIS weekend. Would hate to see you miss due to a calendar mix up.


----------



## Ron Meadows

No, I understood...if it were this weekend I would be fine.....it's the following one that I'll be hanging out in Blacksburg, by myself, working on a project that I have 3 weeks to finish...



SCarson said:


> Sure you got the right calendar? The shoot is 28-29, NEXT weekend, not 21-22, THIS weekend. Would hate to see you miss due to a calendar mix up.


----------



## Macaholic

Ron Meadows said:


> I'm out. I'll be working this weekend....nothing like poor planning on managements part causing a crisis on mine!!
> 
> Have fun folks!!
> 
> Ron


NOPE!!!...not good enuff excuse
this won't be a dinner that came in a box/can.....YOU sure?

besides...will be good to see your ugly arse


----------



## Ron Meadows

Believe me buddy, I was looking forward to it. Being laid up all summer not able to shoot has stunk royally. I figured I could at least come down and goof around with you guys for the weekend but "THE MAN" thought differently.



Macaholic said:


> NOPE!!!...not good enuff excuse
> this won't be a dinner that came in a box/can.....YOU sure?
> 
> besides...will be good to see your ugly arse


----------



## psargeant

Hey Mac...............................................................















































































you suck:tongue:...


----------



## Macaholic

...so what does that mean when I post a higher score each day??????:wink:

...YOU SUCK II

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## psargeant

Macaholic said:


> ...so what does that mean when I post a higher score each day??????:wink:
> 
> ...YOU SUCK II
> 
> :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


Never said I didn't...:wink:

You bring it tough guy....

As the muted one used to say...come get you some...


----------



## Macaholic

psargeant said:


> Never said I didn't...:wink:
> 
> You bring it tough guy....
> 
> As the muted one used to say...come get you some...


heck....I'm bringing the goodies:set1_pot:

come get YOU some:darkbeer:


----------



## AMBB

*Friday Night Vittles*

I plan on being there Friday evening. What do you need me to bring for the feast?? :spam1:


----------



## LoneEagle0607

*Count me in!!*

I can be there for Fri. vittles and Sat. too. Let me know what I can do to help. I'm off work Fri. so if help is needed I'm more than glad to help.

I'm really psyched and ready for the BIG weekend!!!:thumbs_up It's a blast for those who have never been to the Moo-tel:cow::cow:

:wav::wav::wav::wav::wav::wav::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## treaton

AMBB said:


> I plan on being there Friday evening. What do you need me to bring for the feast?? :spam1:


An appetite!:set1_cook2:


----------



## south-paaw

pragmatic_lee said:


> I got to thinking about something on the way home from the Hill this year. Whenever I shoot with you, my scores suck even more than when I shoot with Carson. Either you or FLLefty are a jinx. Besides, you aren't old enough to shoot with Mac & me. :wink:
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you again, but you better go by Wally World and get your own air mattress - I think my extra one is already spoken for. :darkbeer:





PHP:







PHP:




It's because of the LOFT that i bring....... very intimidating style..:tongue:

and , it's not that you shoot worse, just that i shoot so much better...heheheeeee...:wink:


i am really looking forward to Yadkin Moo-Tel.. i have yet to shoot there, and I keep telling Tim that I will !! my plans are still not confirmed; my "six" week project is coming to an end _next_ week... and i don't know where i am to be heading next.. stay tuned..


----------



## GOT LUCKY

*Count the ""LUCKYS"" in for the FUN--FOOD--AND FLINGING ARROWS!!

Will try to arrive up there around mid-afternoon Friday....

Do we need to bring our Polaris or will Tim be providing 4-wheel drive transportation as I know how slick those cow pastures can be *


.


----------



## psargeant

Macaholic said:


> heck....I'm bringing the goodies:set1_pot:
> 
> come get YOU some:darkbeer:


OK :tongue:


----------



## OneBowTie

Macaholic said:


> ....and maybe some baked beans and corn bread muffins ala Trish???
> I think I can use some credits with my Unit and convince her that the merits of upping the gastronomical delights of dedicated archers will benefit mankind (and womankind LOL) in some esoterical way....
> 
> That be Friday evening.....how about Saturday? We can help put together a scrumptuous meal but we need to know who might be interested. Since we're camping at the Mootel we'll be there anyway, may as well make it worth everyone's while. But we do need a RSVP to put a menu together.
> 
> Let's make a list of those interested, with some assumptions to get us started:tongue:
> Mac
> Treaton
> Prag
> Ron
> Sarge


Mac any out of town clowns showing up along with you



psargeant said:


> Hey Mac...............................................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you suck:tongue:...


hey Mac...... you really do suck


----------



## pragmatic_lee

OneBowTie said:


> Mac any out of town clowns showing up along with you
> 
> Real question is: OBT are you showing up? Those of us still in "contact" know Mac always as an out of towner with him now. :wink: BTW: No implication that his out of towner is a "clown".
> 
> hey Mac...... you really do suck


I keep telling him that and actually proving it to him every time we shoot together, but it just doesn't seem to sink in.

BTW: If you should decide to pay us a visit, please do NOT bring anything from the Siler City Burger King. ukey:


----------



## LoneEagle0607

*Obt*

You mean there might be an OBT sighting at the Moo-tel??


----------



## psargeant

:nono:

i wouldn't bet the farm (or a nickle either)...


----------



## LoneEagle0607

psargeant said:


> :nono:
> 
> i wouldn't bet the farm (or a nickle either)...


Guess that would be wishful thinking.

Looking like a wet day for practice. Maybe it'll be passed through by this evening at the Moo-tel.


----------



## Macaholic

LoneEagle0607 said:


> You mean there might be an OBT sighting at the Moo-tel??


Cindy....have YOU really lost it???????

the ONE is a wannabe from long ago.....sadly, the rigors of pluck 'n stuck have taken their toll. Now it's just plop 'n drop. tisk tisk tisk.....

Obwan...you know you're ALWAYS welcome!
I double-Dog-Dare ya to show with your entourage. Bring Paul, I bet he's shooting better than you ever did


----------



## LoneEagle0607

Macaholic said:


> Cindy....have YOU really lost it???????
> 
> the ONE is a wannabe from long ago.....sadly, the rigors of pluck 'n stuck have taken their toll. Now it's just plop 'n drop. tisk tisk tisk.....
> 
> Obwan...you know you're ALWAYS welcome!
> I double-Dog-Dare ya to show with your entourage. Bring Paul, I bet he's shooting better than you ever did


Like I said, wishful thinking.

So glad I am welcomed:wink: I'm sure it's because it gives you one more person to pick on. 

You've lost me. Who is Paul?


----------



## psargeant

Macaholic said:


> Cindy....have YOU really lost it???????
> 
> the ONE is a wannabe from long ago.....sadly, the rigors of pluck 'n stuck have taken their toll. Now it's just plop 'n drop. tisk tisk tisk.....
> 
> Obwan...you know you're ALWAYS welcome!
> I double-Dog-Dare ya to show with your entourage. Bring Paul, I bet he's shooting better than you ever did


So if OBT is a wannabe from long ago...what dioes that make you:noidea:?



LoneEagle0607 said:


> Like I said, wishful thinking.
> 
> So glad I am welcomed:wink: I'm sure it's because it gives you one more person to pick on.
> 
> You've lost me. Who is Paul?


Some know him as OBT Jr...


----------



## Spoon13

I sent a PM to the Mods. It looks like somebody has hacked OBT's account. There are posts in a couple of threads from him. Something isn't right.


----------



## LoneEagle0607

psargeant said:


> So if OBT is a wannabe from long ago...what dioes that make you:noidea:?
> 
> Some know him as OBT Jr...


OK. Hope to see you this evening. Gotta go run errands.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

psargeant said:


> So if OBT is a wannabe from long ago...what dioes that make you:noidea:?
> 
> A "wished I could have been".
> 
> Some know him as OBT Jr...
> 
> Last time I saw Paul he hardly came up to OBT's waist line - bet he's taller than his dad now. Probably Oct 2008



Mac, you going to show today?


----------



## psargeant

LoneEagle0607 said:


> OK. Hope to see you this evening. Gotta go run errands.


:no: not going to make it. This week and next are consumed with "Back to Schoool" stuff...


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Spoon13 said:


> I sent a PM to the Mods. It looks like somebody has hacked OBT's account. There are posts in a couple of threads from him. Something isn't right.


He may be still suffering the effects on "eating out"

http://www.newsobserver.com/2010/08/16/631787/siler-city-burger-king-customers.html


----------



## Spoon13

pragmatic_lee said:


> He may be still suffering the effects on "eating out"
> 
> http://www.newsobserver.com/2010/08/16/631787/siler-city-burger-king-customers.html


I wonder if they charged extra for that??

"I'd like a Whopper combo meal, King sized with fries and an Ice tea. Oh and let me get some hepatitis to go with that."ukey:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Spoon13 said:


> I wonder if they charged extra for that??
> 
> "I'd like a Whopper combo meal, King sized with fries and an Ice tea. Oh and let me get some hepatitis to go with that."ukey:


Something really must be wrong with OBT - of the 24,437 posts he has on AT (that doesn't count the possibly thousands that were pulled :wink, the 2 he posted in this Field forum last night made his post could here 11. 

Either something is really wrong OR maybe something struck a really sensitive nerve. :darkbeer:


----------



## Macaholic

pragmatic_lee said:


> Something really must be wrong with OBT - of the 24,437 posts he has on AT (that doesn't count the possibly thousands that were pulled :wink, the 2 he posted in this Field forum last night made his post could here 11.
> 
> Either something is really wrong OR maybe something struck a really sensitive nerve. :darkbeer:


Prag...you're over-thinkin'....as usual


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Just for you Spoon


----------



## Spoon13

pragmatic_lee said:


> just for you spoon


boing!!!!!!


----------



## SCarson

I'll be there Friday and Saturday with my vicious monster in tow.:dog1:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

SCarson said:


> I'll be there Friday and Saturday with my vicious monster in tow.:dog1:


What about Sunday? Afraid you won't be able to handle 3 days of smack downs? :wink:


----------



## treaton

*Name change?*

After talking with the chef's assistant this morning, we may have to change the name of this event to "NC Culinary Extravaganza" with a little arrow flinging on the side ccasion5:


----------



## Macaholic

treaton said:


> After talking with the chef's assistant this morning, we may have to change the name of this event to "NC Culinary Extravaganza" with a little arrow flinging on the side ccasion5:


Ahhhhhhhhh.....you're catching on:wink:

or maybe rename it the 'Chikin-Butt Surprise' Tourney:tongue:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Macaholic said:


> Ahhhhhhhhh.....you're catching on:wink:
> 
> or maybe rename it the 'Chikin-Butt Surprise' Tourney:tongue:


Coming from the Chicken Wing king, that sounds like a good name - MacChickenWing.

ARE YOU SHOWING UP AT DCWC TODAY. I'm going - don't care if it raining like a cow peeing on a flat rock.


----------



## psargeant

So when do we start making crispy bets...???

I'll go first...

I'll challenge everyone there to a straight up eating contest Saturday night... a crispy goes to the one who gain the most weight during the meal...

:tongue:


----------



## Spoon13

psargeant said:


> So when do we start making crispy bets...???
> 
> I'll go first...
> 
> I'll challenge everyone there to a straight up eating contest Saturday night... a crispy goes to the one who gain the most weight during the meal...
> 
> :tongue:


I'm out.

I eat like a bird anymore since I got two boys at home. They are eating me out of house and home and the oldest is 5. I don't know what I'm gonna do when they become teenagers.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

psargeant said:


> So when do we start making crispy bets...???
> 
> I'll go first...
> 
> I'll challenge everyone there to a straight up eating contest Saturday night... a crispy goes to the one who gain the most weight during the meal...
> 
> :tongue:


Sorry, ain't taking that bet. While it's only 4 pounds lost so far, I have been eating much better of late and ain't looking a set back. When you get to be my age, you got to (should) start watching the BP as well so sodium intake has been drastically reduced.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Spoon13 said:


> I'm out.
> 
> I eat like a bird anymore since I got two boys at home. They are eating me out of house and home and the oldest is 5. I don't know what I'm gonna do when they become teenagers.


I'll tell you what you'll do when they become teenagers (at least it's what most folks do). You'll tell them: "Shut up and eat what's on the table or fix your own dinner. And if you fix your own dinner, clean up the mess you make in the kitchen when you get done."


----------



## psargeant

pragmatic_lee said:


> Sorry, ain't taking that bet. While it's only 4 pounds lost so far, I have been eating much better of late and ain't looking a set back. When you get to be my age, you got to (should) start watching the BP as well so sodium intake has been drastically reduced.


Me too...I'm down about 10 so far...actually backslid a bit while my wife was out of town around the hillbilly...working on getting that back off...

I'm doing it mostly by exercise at this point though. Once that stops working, then I'm going to have to look more at diet...


----------



## Spoon13

pragmatic_lee said:


> I'll tell you what you'll do when they become teenagers (at least it's what most folks do). You'll tell them: "Shut up and eat what's on the table or fix your own dinner. And if you fix your own dinner, clean up the mess you make in the kitchen when you get done."


It's not the WHAT they are eating. Neither one of them turns his nose up at food. It's the amount that's killing me. Last night Zachary (the 5 year old) had an entire can of ABC's and 123's with the meatballs (yes, you have to say it all or it's not right apparently) and then wanted a plate of the Tuna Helper my wife and I were eating. Well at least as much as we could with Luke (the 14 month old) standing in front of us wanting his "fair" share.

No wonder I'm broke.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Spoon13 said:


> It's not the WHAT they are eating. Neither one of them turns his nose up at food. It's the amount that's killing me. Last night Zachary (the 5 year old) had an entire can of ABC's and 123's with the meatballs (yes, you have to say it all or it's not right apparently) and then wanted a plate of the Tuna Helper my wife and I were eating. Well at least as much as we could with Luke (the 14 month old) standing in front of us wanting his "fair" share.
> 
> No wonder I'm broke.


Trust me - when they get to be teenagers, nothing you or Mama does will be right, including the food you put in front of them. :tongue:


----------



## psargeant

I feel your pain...

ABC's and 123's with meatballs  I can just see my kids telling me "Daddy they're not ABC's they're..." 

Aren't kids great...???


----------



## Macaholic

pragmatic_lee said:


> Sorry, ain't taking that bet. While it's only 4 pounds lost so far, I have been eating much better of late and ain't looking a set back. When you get to be my age, you got to (should) start watching the BP as well so sodium intake has been drastically reduced.


LOL
take Trish up on some Culinary Counseling...she makes healthy stuff, so no FEAR for Saturday nite's menu....gonna be good:tongue:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Just feed them

Hargraves Potted Meat
Chocked Full of Peckers and Lips Since 1937​
Karl: [Eating potted meat] I reckon it tastes alright.
Frank: You really think it's got peckers in there?
Karl: You know better than that. You ought not say that word.
Frank: It smells funny.
Karl: Yeah, it's pretty loud. Looky there. I believe you right. I believe I see one right in there.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Macaholic said:


> LOL
> take Trish up on some Culinary Counseling...she makes healthy stuff, so no FEAR for Saturday nite's menu....gonna be good:tongue:


No doubt the quality will be excellent - just have to watch my quantity.

You still haven't answered my question.


----------



## Macaholic

pragmatic_lee said:


> You still haven't answered my question.


hehehehe....what do you think......
I'm busy with other stuff...:wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Macaholic said:


> hehehehe....what do you think......
> I'm busy with other stuff...:wink:


Just be glad that iPhone is low voltage. Should you ever drop it in the hot tub while you're posting on AT it shouldn't hurt you. :tongue:


----------



## SCarson

pragmatic_lee said:


> What about Sunday? Afraid you won't be able to handle 3 days of smack downs? :wink:


Just for that you will narful the garthok!!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee

SCarson said:


> Just for that you will narful the garthok!!!


I have learned much from watching the Garthok battle. It has weaknesses. I believe I can take it.


----------



## SCarson

pragmatic_lee said:


> I have learned much from watching the Garthok battle. It has weaknesses. I believe I can take it.


Says the one whose cone goes bouncing down the stairs!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee

SCarson said:


> Says the one whose cone goes bouncing down the stairs!!


----------



## psargeant

SCarson said:


> Just for that you will narful the garthok!!!


That is right on the edge of my memory...Its right there, but I can't quite get the reference...

and prag's picture doesn't help...

Edit:- just remembered...consume mass quantities...


----------



## Spoon13

psargeant said:


> That is right on the edge of my memory...Its right there, but I can't quite get the reference...
> 
> and prag's picture doesn't help...
> 
> Edit:- just remembered...consume mass quantities...


Thanks for the help Sarge. It sounded French.


----------



## psargeant

Spoon13 said:


> Thanks for the help Sarge. It sounded French.


No trouble...it was definitely bugging me till I figured it out...


----------



## Spoon13

psargeant said:


> No trouble...it was definitely bugging me till I figured it out...


It's a little before my time but I still think those were the best ones.


----------



## GOT LUCKY

*You want an OBT SIGHTING????????

Get out there on the course with that post-hole digger and place a few around the course and advertise it as the "Cow Chip Championship Course".......he'll come a running with his clubs.....

Heyyyyy why not....we have other combined tournaments right????
North Carolina could double...no....triple their membership!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

.


----------



## GOT LUCKY

*Welllll?????

Have you'all decided if us Non-State Non-Members can fling some arrows with you next weekend???

Will pick and shuck corn to shoot!!! *

.


----------



## Macaholic

GOT LUCKY said:


> *Welllll?????
> 
> Have you'all decided if us Non-State Non-Members can fling some arrows with you next weekend???
> 
> Will pick and shuck corn to shoot!!! *
> 
> .


We can shoot the Derby.......let the crazy ones who send their hard-earned $$ out of state play in the 'state' shoot:tongue:


----------



## treaton

*I'm sorry to have to inform you......*

that due to a gross miscalculation on my part, it appears that the 2010 sweet corn crop will have come and gone by this weekend. 

I'm terribly sorry for this inconvenience and assure you that everything in our power will be done to make your visit a memorable experience. 

Please see Macaholic et al. for further details.





GOT LUCKY said:


> *Welllll?????
> 
> Have you'all decided if us Non-State Non-Members can fling some arrows with you next weekend???
> 
> Will pick and shuck corn to shoot!!! *
> 
> .


----------



## GOT LUCKY

treaton said:


> that due to a gross miscalculation on my part, it appears that the 2010 sweet corn crop will have come and gone by this weekend.
> 
> I'm terribly sorry for this inconvenience and assure you that everything in our power will be done to make your visit a memorable experience.
> 
> Please see Macaholic et al. for further details.


*
Welllllllllllllllllll............don't that just bite!!!

OK then.........what does MAC and "et al" have in the pot???*

.


----------



## treaton

GOT LUCKY said:


> *
> Welllllllllllllllllll............don't that just bite!!!
> 
> OK then.........what does MAC and "et al" have in the pot???*
> 
> .


Not sure about the inside, but the outside looks something like this......


----------



## LoneEagle0607

treaton said:


> that due to a gross miscalculation on my part, it appears that the 2010 sweet corn crop will have come and gone by this weekend.
> 
> I'm terribly sorry for this inconvenience and assure you that everything in our power will be done to make your visit a memorable experience.
> 
> Please see Macaholic et al. for further details.


If you had let the math guy,SCarson, calculate the right time we would have corn:wink:


----------



## GOT LUCKY

LoneEagle0607 said:


> If you had let the math guy,SCarson, calculate the right time we would have corn:wink:


*WOOOOOooooooooooooooo......sic em Cindy.....

Now as far as that big black cooker....fire it up!!!!!*

.


----------



## SCarson

LoneEagle0607 said:


> If you had let the math guy,SCarson, calculate the right time we would have corn:wink:


After the brain farts I've had this year, those corn stalks would just now be breaking ground....best leave that stuff to the TRUE country boys!!!


----------



## GOT LUCKY

SCarson said:


> After the brain farts I've had this year, those corn stalks would just now be breaking ground....best leave that stuff to the TRUE country boys!!!


*
Yeahhhhhhh Cindy....knowing Carson....he probably put all of the corn
kernels in the ground backwards and all of the corn is now sprouting in China...*

.


----------



## psargeant

GOT LUCKY said:


> *Welllll?????
> 
> Have you'all decided if us Non-State Non-Members can fling some arrows with you next weekend???
> 
> Will pick and shuck corn to shoot!!! *
> 
> .


See post#2...that was decided long ago...


----------



## GOT LUCKY

SCarson said:


> After the brain farts I've had this year, those corn stalks would just now be breaking ground....best leave that stuff to the TRUE country boys!!!


*
Yeahhhhhhh Cindy....knowing Carson....he probably would put all of the corn
kernels in the ground upside down and all of the corn would be sprouting in China...*

.


----------



## GOT LUCKY

psargeant said:


> See post#2...that was decided long ago...


*DERBY huhhhhh?????

OKAY-DOKYYYYyyyyyyyy.......gotta go press my silks and saddle up my steed......

Is this gonna be anything like those "CampTown Races" from the past????

DOOOO---DAHHHHHHHHH DOOO-DAHHHHHHH 

Thank you for giving me a class....:wink:*

.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Sat. 8/21 was the last chance for NCFAA/NFAA members to qualify for this State Championship.

We had 11 shooters to come out (1 was a very late arrival and was only to get in 14 targets). 

I'll have the scores on the NCFAA web sight by 8:30 AM today, so be sure to check them out. :wink:

And Fruit Loop, it doesn't matter that you went back to the archery shop to retrieve your score card, I got the score sheet with me. 

BTW: Seems that 14 Field & 14 Hunter wasn't enough for some of us. Kevin, Tim, Fruit Loop, and myself got in 14 Animal as well.


----------



## Phoenix1760

Will be at the shoot.. but not staying at the moo tel... my brother is about 15 minutes away... which may be good will the strap talk...lol.

Look forward to seeing and shooting with you all again. 

bryan


----------



## psargeant

GOT LUCKY said:


> *DERBY huhhhhh?????
> 
> OKAY-DOKYYYYyyyyyyyy.......gotta go press my silks and saddle up my steed......
> 
> Is this gonna be anything like those "CampTown Races" from the past????
> 
> DOOOO---DAHHHHHHHHH DOOO-DAHHHHHHH
> 
> Thank you for giving me a class....:wink:*
> 
> .


uh.......when did that happen :noidea:


----------



## LoneEagle0607

GOT LUCKY said:


> *
> Yeahhhhhhh Cindy....knowing Carson....he probably put all of the corn
> kernels in the ground backwards and all of the corn is now sprouting in China...*
> 
> .


At least they will be eating GOOD corn from AMERICA in China.:thumbs_up


----------



## LoneEagle0607

*Great weather*

Looking like great weather for the weekend!! No rain, low humidy, and a cool front coming. Temps in the low and mid 80's.:clap2::clap2:


----------



## BowStrapped

I will make it to the shoot for Sat and Sun. if I can get my schedule changed. Have weekend Staff Duty on Sat so I just have to see about trading out with someone that has it during the week here.


----------



## SCarson

GOT LUCKY said:


> *
> Yeahhhhhhh Cindy....knowing Carson....he probably would put all of the corn
> kernels in the ground upside down and all of the corn would be sprouting in China...*
> 
> .





LoneEagle0607 said:


> At least they will be eating GOOD corn from AMERICA in China.:thumbs_up


I do numbers. I leave the directional nonsense to the rest of you flunkies:wink:


----------



## ApplePie

Who is bringing the Karaoke machine? Crazy4Centaurs has reserved Billy Idol White Wedding!


----------



## Crazy4Centaurs

LOL!! Come on Apple Pie !! Let's do it !! 

" Hey little sister, what have you done
Hey little sister, who's the one you want
Hey little sister, who's your superman
Hey little sister, shot gun!

It's a nice day to start again
It's a nice day for a white wedding !!!!!"​
YEAH !!


ApplePie said:


> Who is bringing the Karaoke machine? Crazy4Centaurs has reserved Billy Idol White Wedding!


----------



## GOT LUCKY

Crazy4Centaurs said:


> LOL!! Come on Apple Pie !! Let's do it !!
> 
> " Hey little sister, what have you done
> Hey little sister, who's the one you want
> Hey little sister, who's your superman
> Hey little sister, shot gun!
> It's a nice day to start again
> It's a nice day for a white wedding !!!!!"​
> YEAH !!



*DANNNGGGGGGGgggggggg.......Didn't know those happened anymore ....*

.


----------



## LoneEagle0607

SCarson said:


> I do numbers. I leave the directional nonsense to the rest of you flunkies:wink:


Us "Flunkies" sure appreciate you numbers people. I guess we would be in a real mess if it were left up to us.


----------



## NCMikey

Hey I'm going to be there. I can only shoot Saturday.  O well I'll have fun while I'm there. Cannt wait to see everyone. I have at least one other coming with me hopefully more.


----------



## psargeant

NCMikey said:


> Hey I'm going to be there. I can only shoot Saturday.  O well I'll have fun while I'm there. Cannt wait to see everyone. I have at least one other coming with me hopefully more.


See you then...


----------



## GOT LUCKY

*Looks like a pretty good crowd forming for this one......:clap2: :clap2: :clap2:

How about a ROLL CALL.........

1-2-1/2 The Luckys & Ms. Jill 
3.
4.
5.
6.*



.


----------



## psargeant

got lucky said:


> *looks like a pretty good crowd forming for this one......:clap2: :clap2: :clap2:
> 
> How about a roll call.........*
> .


1-2-1/2 the luckys & ms. Jill 
3. Sarge and probably sarge jr.
4.
5.
6.




:teeth::teeth:


----------



## GOT LUCKY

*OHHHHHHhhhhhhhh YESSSSS!!!! ONE MORE THING FOR YOU POST-SITTERS OUT THERE.....

JARLICKER JOE will be tellin' his "ME and this GOAT....." story!!!.

That should make them hop off the fence and drag their butts on over to Yadkin....*


.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

psargeant said:


> 1-2-1/2 the luckys & ms. Jill
> 3. Sarge and probably sarge jr.
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :teeth::teeth:


Sarge can't count

1 - 1/2 the Lucky's (where's the other half)
2 - Ms Jill ( ? )
3 - Sarge
4 - Sarge Jr
5 - Prag
6 - D Hawlk (StrapOn)
7 - Mac
8 - Ms Mac




GOT LUCKY said:


> *OHHHHHHhhhhhhhh YESSSSS!!!! ONE MORE THING FOR YOU POST-SITTERS OUT THERE.....
> 
> JARLICKER JOE will be tellin' his "ME and this GOAT....." story!!!.
> 
> That should make them hop off the fence and drag their butts on over to Yadkin....*
> 
> 
> .


Don't count too much on that:sad:


----------



## treaton

GOT LUCKY said:


> *Looks like a pretty good crowd forming for this one......:clap2: :clap2: :clap2:
> 
> How about a ROLL CALL.........
> 
> 1-2-1/2 The Luckys & Ms. Jill
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.*
> 
> 
> 
> .



37 shooters on my list with three days to go!


----------



## LoneEagle0607

*Count me in*

Have to be dead to miss this one


----------



## pragmatic_lee

treaton said:


> 37 shooters on my list with three days to go!


GREAT - much better count than last year. Can't hardly wait. :tongue:


----------



## Spoon13

1 - 1/2 the Lucky's (where's the other half)
2 - Ms Jill ( ? )
3 - Sarge
4 - Sarge Jr
5 - Prag
6 - D Hawlk (StrapOn)
7 - Mac
8 - Ms Mac
*9 - Spoon13 (as if there was any doubt)
10 - Addison (TroutbumArcher)*

I'm starting to get excited too. This is gonna be a blast no matter what.


----------



## Crazy4Centaurs

Nana nana, you don't get to hold the score cards...........lol !


pragmatic_lee said:


> GREAT - much better count than last year. Can't hardly wait. :tongue:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Crazy4Centaurs said:


> Nana nana, you don't get to hold the score cards...........lol !


Trust me, I'd welcome the opportunity to not be the score keeper. :wink:


----------



## Phoenix1760

Hoping i end up the spoon, jarlicker or Mr. Hawlk.. yall remember Im new to this field archery stuff..... need the guides!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Phoenix1760 said:


> Hoping i end up the spoon, jarlicker or Mr. Hawlk.. yall remember Im new to this field archery stuff..... need the guides!!


How about a crispy at 80 yards (closest to the center)? The ones I took from you and Mac last year are getting lonesome. :wink:


----------



## PAUL PUGLISI

Pug, April, Aby and faith will be there..... Did I hear someone say "CRISPY"


----------



## pragmatic_lee

PAUL PUGLISI said:


> Pug, April, Aby and faith will be there..... Did I hear someone say "CRISPY"


Hmmm,
I don't have a Pug crispy. :wink: :tongue:


----------



## GOT LUCKY

pragmatic_lee said:


> Sarge can't count
> 
> 1 - 1/2 the Lucky's (where's the other half)  *That's about how we will be shooting without any practice.....:sad:*
> 2 - Ms Jill ( ? ) *.....a hot little number with auburn hair....*
> 3 - Sarge
> 4 - Sarge Jr
> 5 - Prag
> 6 - D Hawlk (StrapOn)
> 7 - Mac
> 8 - Ms Mac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't count too much on that:sad:



*WHAT??????? Say it ain't soooooo----Noooo JOE????*


.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

GOT LUCKY said:


> *WHAT??????? Say it ain't soooooo----Noooo JOE????*
> 
> 
> .


Going to "pressure" Joe one more time this afternoon, but I'm pretty sure he is on call this weekend.

Maybe if I carry all the DCWC ice cream to Yadkin he'll follow. :tongue:


----------



## LoneEagle0607

*Ice cream*



pragmatic_lee said:


> Going to "pressure" Joe one more time this afternoon, but I'm pretty sure he is on call this weekend.
> 
> Maybe if I carry all the DCWC ice cream to Yadkin he'll follow. :tongue:


Treaton will be worthless if you bring all that ice cream to the moo-tel:wink: On second thought maybe you ought to bring it. I might beat him by one point:tongue:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

LoneEagle0607 said:


> Treaton will be worthless if you bring all that ice cream to the moo-tel:wink: On second thought maybe you ought to bring it. I might beat him by one point:tongue:


No doubt Treaton has the freezer space for it, not to mention the stomach space, but not sure how good it would make the trip from DCWC to the MooTel.

Besides DCWC has become synonymous with "arrows and ice cream". Have no idea what time Dave will be getting off work today but we'll be on the road as soon as we can. But if we're late, please save some dinner for us. I'm within 30 minutes of being ready to go right now. :tongue:


----------



## GOT LUCKY

pragmatic_lee said:


> No doubt Treaton has the freezer space for it, not to mention the stomach space, but not sure how good it would make the trip from DCWC to the MooTel.
> 
> Besides DCWC has become synonymous with "arrows and ice cream". Have no idea what time Dave will be getting off work today but we'll be on the road as soon as we can. But if we're late, please save some dinner for us. I'm within 30 minutes of being ready to go right now. :tongue:


*I'm with you......enough of this work stuff.....well gotta put in 4 hours this morning but then will get back home, finish packing, loading up then will be on the road hopefully by 1:00...see you this afternoon.....

"LET THE WEEKEND PARTY BEGIN"!!!!!!!.....ohhhhh yess and shoot a few arrows too.........:wink:*

.


----------



## psargeant

Getting really anxious to get shooting...

Probably won't see you all until tomorrow morning...but I am definitely looking forward to it...

Plus I needed to get that thread about golf off the top of the forum list...


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Don't forget your quiver and contents!



psargeant said:


> Getting really anxious to get shooting...
> 
> Probably won't see you all until tomorrow morning...but I am definitely looking forward to it...
> 
> Plus I needed to get that thread about golf off the top of the forum list...


----------



## LoneEagle0607

good times,:wav::wav: arrow flingin':thumbs_up what more could you ask for? See y'all this evening.


----------



## psargeant

pragmatic_lee said:


> Don't forget your quiver and contents!


Very funny


----------



## Spoon13

Starting to get a little giddy about shooting this weekend. Just got a few things to do here at the shop and then pack all the mess up and get ready for the morning.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

I just spent 1.5 hours walking around Lowes trying to kill some time - man am I ready to shoot!!! But it might have been worth while. While making note of some prices the Store and Regional Managers walked by, spoke to me, and asked if they could help with anything. I asked if they had a tape measure as I wondered if the 5/4 x 6 decking board was 5.5", 5.75" or 6". While the Regional Manager went to get a tape measure the Store Manager asked what I was working on. I told him I was re-working a handi-cap ramp at my home. He told me to be sure he was there when I purchased the material and he would give me a 10% discount. :thumbs_up


----------



## pragmatic_lee

BTW: 5/4 x 6 is actually 5.5" :wink:


----------



## Spoon13

pragmatic_lee said:


> I just spent 1.5 hours walking around Lowes trying to kill some time - man am I ready to shoot!!! But it might have been worth while. While making note of some prices the Store and Regional Managers walked by, spoke to me, and asked if they could help with anything. I asked if they had a tape measure as I wondered if the 5/4 x 6 decking board was 5.5", 5.75" or 6". While the Regional Manager went to get a tape measure the Store Manager asked what I was working on. I told him I was re-working a handi-cap ramp at my home. He told me to be sure he was there when I purchased the material and he would give me a 10% discount. :thumbs_up


Gotta LOVE that!!!




pragmatic_lee said:


> BTW: 5/4 x 6 is actually 5.5" :wink:


6" just ain't what it used to be.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Spoon13 said:


> 6" just ain't what it used to be.


Quit quoting your wife.


----------



## Spoon13

pragmatic_lee said:


> Quit quoting your wife.


Why do you think we don't have any rulers or tape measures in the house??:dontknow::chortle:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Spoon13 said:


> Why do you think we don't have any rulers or tape measures in the house??:dontknow::chortle:


It's not the size of your pencil, it's how you sign your name. :bs:


----------



## psargeant

and once again...a thread involving sppon and prag heads straight into the gutter:tongue::bartstush:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

psargeant said:


> and once again...a thread involving sppon and prag heads straight into the gutter:tongue::bartstush:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

WooHoo - StrapOn just sent me a message that he's trying to get off work early. I'm outta here (got some "grocery" :beer: shopping to do).

You're ALL going DOWN.

Prag


----------



## Spoon13

psargeant said:


> and once again...a thread involving sppon and prag heads straight into the gutter:tongue::bartstush:


Wake up dude. This is page 5.


----------



## LoneEagle0607

psargeant said:


> and once again...a thread involving sppon and prag heads straight into the gutter:tongue::bartstush:


Gotta love it!! Let the fun begin


----------



## psargeant

LoneEagle0607 said:


> Gotta love it!! Let the fun begin


I might swing out for a little bit tonight. I've got a couple things I need to work on before tomorrow (like marks...)


----------



## GOT LUCKY

*about half way between Columbia and Charlotte with clear blue skies and calm winds....

UNFORTUNATELY......only one bow on board.....:sad:

Seems Mr. Lucky wasn't so lucky this week in that he has bummed up his shoulder to the point that he can't even pull his bow back enough to rotate his cams.....

But all is not lost......I now have a chauffeur, arrow caddie, spot checker and wine steward.....:cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2:

What more could a lady ask for?????.......o.k. don't go there.....*


----------



## psargeant

pragmatic_lee said:


> You're ALL going DOWN.
> 
> Prag


Says the man who is bringing straponukey:

I know I'm not...


----------



## Crazy4Centaurs

:eek2: HILARIOUS !!!!


pragmatic_lee said:


> It's not the size of your pencil, it's how you sign your name. :bs:


----------



## Spoon13

Okay folks. Just about to head out of here and venture north towards the bovine archery center of the Southeast. See y'all in a few.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

A few shots from Friday evening - "camp sight" was a bit more populated by Sat. night


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Place looked deserted on Sat. morning, but it didn't take long for folks to start waking up.

Empty practice range









The grills are ready for a major workout over the weekend



























Trish scoping out the "food pantry" - her command center for the weekend and says "no pix at 6 AM"









Treaton lays out the sugar rush breakfast.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Let the practice begin


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Registration time


----------



## pragmatic_lee

A few pix from the range

LoneEagle and Lucky 









See the sticky thread for pix of all the new targets at Yadkin









Prag, LoneEagle, Mac, & Lucky take aim of the 35 Fan









Some interesting scenery from around the course
Red cedar with lots of character









Mr. Lucky told us what these were, but sorry, can't remember.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Log tobacco curing barn on target 28









4 room - 7 tier (you'd know what that means if you grew up or worked on a NC tobacco farm









Old "pack house" now used to stable horses


----------



## pragmatic_lee

REMEMBER THIS PIX - her relatives didn't fair quite as well


----------



## pragmatic_lee

LoneEagle always manages to find a golf cart









Talking about what "could have been". 









Real plates and silverware - probably not going to be the usual archery tournament meal









Mac stays behind to help Trish with dinner while we go shoot an Animal round


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Mac takes a break and teaches Bailey how to ride the Segway (He probably should have spent more time teaching LoneEagle, but that's another story)


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Pug and April enjoy a little after shooting "refreshment"


----------



## pragmatic_lee

You saw Mac working on the potatoes

How about some beans









Remember that Chicken? Say hello to her cousins


















Yep, that's a FULL (opened) beer can holding up each chicken


----------



## pragmatic_lee

John & Lucky start quartering the chicken










And the finished product (We missed you South-Paaw, but had something to remember you by


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Let's eat


----------



## pragmatic_lee

A little late night "Closest To The Center" at 80 and 100 yards (Note to self: When the last target shot on the animal round is 15 yards, you really need to move your sight before shooting 80)










Spoon is the big winner


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Some after dinner fun and fellowship

OneBadShot fit right in with this bunch









FruitLoop doesn't like to have her pix taken


















No comment









Carson, your beverage didn't really last long enough to need a cooler wrap


----------



## pragmatic_lee

StrapOn, if you can't run with the big dogs, don't get off the porch


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Score are tallied while lunch is served


















Awards are made ready









Sarge calls the awards ceremony to order


----------



## pragmatic_lee

But before we present the awards, let's say hello to the reason the MooTel has its name


----------



## pragmatic_lee

CMFS State Champion
Austin Hutchens









CMFS 2nd Place
Cian Fogarty


----------



## pragmatic_lee

CMFSL State Champion 

Alex Sargeant









YMFS State Champion
Justin Hutchens


----------



## pragmatic_lee

AFFS State Champion
Cindy Gibbs 









AMFS State Champion
David Hawlk









AMFS 2nd Place
Jerry Dubree









AMFS B Class 1st Place
Kevin Ingle









AMFS B Class 2nd Place
Steve Carson


----------



## pragmatic_lee

SMFS State Champion
Terry Pendley









AMFSLR/L State Champion
Bryan Perry









SMBB State Champion
Brad Marshall









CXBM State Champion
John Boutin









AMBHFS State Champion
Tim Eaton


----------



## Spoon13

You've been busy Lee. Good Job.:thumb::chortle:


----------



## TANC

Yes, I feel like I watched it on TV after this. :teeth:

You don't know what I would have give to have been able to be there. Looks like a great time.


----------



## red1691

Great photos, looks like the weather was good and every one had a Great time! Thanks for letting us see it all. Congrat to Tim on the BHFS win!


----------



## LoneEagle0607

Great job with the pictures, Prag. You should be a photographer when you retire. I'll drive you around on the golf cart to get those pix(wink) (Can't find the icons)

Many thanks to Treaton for hosting a GREAT shoot. Had a record turnout with a great time to be had by all


----------



## south-paaw

WOW... What a time to miss a shoot !!! Fantastic turnout for NC, and notice all the yute's...outstanding !! 

Glad to see I was there in "spirit" ..heheheee..I always find a way.. 
Spoon gets the one-shot wonder that pays off big; errrr-aahhhh.. what stabbb was that ?? hahahahaaaa.... 
Mac, I keep hearing about this lovely lady.... no wonder you aren't shooting-arrows so much anymore !!.. wink-wink
Tim, you out did yourself, the jamboree and food and range look great .. wish I could have been there !!
Prag, excellent job with the pics and the run-down...thank you !!

Congrats to all the Champs.... high-five everyone !! 




( where are the emoticons gone too ??? !! )


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Haven't got the "official word" just yet, but we may have set a new state record for the number of archers. We had 34 archers to participate on Sat. and 26 of those were able to come back and join the fun on Sun.

In addition to our NC participates, we had guests from VA, TN, & SC. 

I will get the scores posted on the NCFAA web site a little later this morning.

Thanks again to our host Treaton and to all who had a part in making this tournament a super success. Only thing I'd suggest we do different next year is to have a Porta Potty at every other target. :wink:

BTW: Smilies are there - you just have to "Go Advanced". :beer:


----------



## GOT LUCKY

*More pictures to come this evening of this GREAT weekend of Friends flinging arrows and a flinging they did!!!

Tim has done an outstanding job on the new section across the road and those new targets he made are "to die for" as you can pull your arrows with such ease you would think you were only shooting 30#s.....wait I resemble that remark!!....seriously if anyone out there is looking to upgrade your field targets.....contact Tim first before you buy anything.

Thank you again N.C. for allowing this "S.C. Civil Disobedient" to join in the FUN......."and what goes on in the boathouse--stays in the boathouse"!!!! *

.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

GOT LUCKY said:


> *More pictures to come this evening of this GREAT weekend of Friends flinging arrows and a flinging they did!!!
> 
> Tim has done an outstanding job on the new section across the road and those new targets he made are "to die for" as you can pull your arrows with such ease you would think you were only shooting 30#s.....wait I resemble that remark!!....seriously if anyone out there is looking to upgrade your field targets.....contact Tim first before you buy anything.
> 
> Thank you again N.C. for allowing this "S.C. Civil Disobedient" to join in the FUN......."and what goes on in the boathouse--stays in the boathouse"!!!! *
> 
> .


Just remember the boat house has a fully open side that can be seen from targets 9, 10, & 11 (if you use your binos). :tongue: And as far as I know, there's no rule against getting in a little fishing while you're waiting for the "shotgun" to sound. :wink:


----------



## Phoenix1760

Just wanted to say thank you to all those who put this shoot on... it was great! I look forward to next year!


----------



## GOT LUCKY

*OOOKKKKKAAAYYYYyyyyyyyy.....sorry for the delay.....Here we goooooo....
There was some shootin'.....and some braggin'*


----------



## GOT LUCKY

*and some more shootin' and braggin'.........:wink:*


----------



## GOT LUCKY

*Then there was the tent/ best sleeping accomodations contest.....*


----------



## GOT LUCKY

*....and of course the socializing and food!!!!*


----------



## GOT LUCKY

*Then a little fun afterwards riding and driving....

WHOOPS CINDY....*


----------



## GOT LUCKY

*Then the place went to the dogs.....*


----------



## GOT LUCKY

*and a very nice shooter's towel....*


----------



## LoneEagle0607

More great pictures. You ought to see the back of my leg now. After my Segway wreck it's now very black with multiple bruises on both legs. No pretty leg contests for me!!! LOL!!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Great pix Lucky, glad you got it figured out. I was getting abused by 3DShooter80 at DCWC when you called - well truth be told, I was dipping some Caramel Cheese Cake Cookie Monster ice cream. Then I forgot you left a voice mail until I was on the way home.

Everyone, please understand, the dog pix that Lucky posted represent only about half the dogs present. Lots of canines - even watched Pug's two unzip their tent and get out - for real!


----------



## hawlk01

Im pretty sure the big dogs never left the porch oh yeah and prag I won the shoot at 100 spoon did get the 80


----------



## GOT LUCKY

*Should have known.....

Sorry I didn't get pictures of the other little ones running around...we had a nice selection representing many breeds this time....
Anyone else get some shots?????

POST UP!!!!*


----------



## pragmatic_lee

StrapOn makes his first AT appearance.:mg:

You might have won the 100 yard late night shoot, but it didn't count - no crispies on the line. :teeth:


----------



## Spoon13

Remember, we pushed on the first round and had to shoot it again. 

But you did win the second round. By a little.:chortle:

Believe me, I would rather have lost the crispie bet and been more competitive during the Field and Hunter rounds than anything. More than a little disappointed. But I did it and got nobody else to blame.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Spoon13 said:


> Believe me, I would rather have lost the crispie bet and *been more competitive during the Field and Hunter rounds than anything*. More than a little disappointed. But I did it and got nobody else to blame.


Let's see, what's the phrase I'm trying to remember? Oh yea: "Folded like a cheap suit".


----------



## psargeant

pragmatic_lee said:


> Let's see, what's the phrase I'm trying to remember? Oh yea: "Folded like a cheap suit".


I was thinking..."Pulled a Mac..."


----------



## Spoon13

pragmatic_lee said:


> Let's see, what's the phrase I'm trying to remember? Oh yea: "Folded like a cheap suit".





psargeant said:


> I was thinking..."Pulled a Mac..."


Gotta LOVE a support group like this.:chortle:

I did it and I know it. Still beat both of you.:mg:


----------



## psargeant

Spoon13 said:


> Gotta LOVE a support group like this.:chortle:
> 
> I did it and I know it. Still beat both of you.:mg:


I wouldn't be so proud of that if I were you Have you seen either of us shoot:noidea::chortle:


----------



## Spoon13

I was just confirming my membership on Team LOFT.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Spoon13 said:


> I was just confirming my membership on Team LOFT.


Speaking of LOFT, that reminds me - will be sending you a PM shortly.


----------



## Macaholic

Spoon13 said:


> I was just confirming my membership on Team LOFT.


EXACTLY!

as well as the rest of us Less Often Fabulous Target archers


----------



## ApplePie

I felt like a mule at the Kentucky Derby!


----------



## hawlk01

well hey if we where all great archers we wouldn't be sitting here talking about the ncfaa state championship but hey we had a great time and spoon you did get the crispies so I can't really say much


----------



## south-paaw

ApplePie said:


> I felt like a mule at the Kentucky Derby!


then get in touch with Spoon and get yer LOFT apparel ...lots of mules around... your in good company ...heheheheeeeee


----------



## TNMAN

*Mules*



south-paaw said:


> ...lots of mules around... your in good company ...heheheheeeeee


Good riding mules resent the analogy. Don't you know a mule is a four wheel drive horse? :thumbs_up


----------

